# How to set up google account



## monty1972 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a "Archos Arnova 7b G2" tablet, which I have managed to remove the Google Market(accidently).
Ive managed to get android market re-installed(thinking it's the right version)
but when i try to open it, it says

''you must add an account to the device to continue. Do you want to add one now''

I click yes and it goes back to the home screen. I have done the factory reset thinking this might do it, but no. I can setup my gmail account but can't link the account to the market 


Please can someone help me??


----------



## supercowboy (Dec 12, 2012)

maybe you need to delete the app cache


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its almost impossible to remove prebuilt apps without rooting the device.

How did you go about adding it back to the device?


----------



## monty1972 (Nov 23, 2012)

Originally my market was crashing all the time, I went to clear the cash and pressed uninstall by Accident.

I have found "market.apk" from the web, and installed it, when I open it it asks
''you must add an account to the device to continue. Do you want to add one now''

I have since then done a factory reset hoping I would get it working that way, just like when I first powered it up. there was no market in my app menu.


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 23, 2012)

sync your google account with your device


----------



## monty1972 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't , I can't find the accounts & sync options on my tablet


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the info here ARNOVA
there is a firmware update which is the operating system and there is a faq tab which may have some help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If I read your post correctly, you tried to manually install. go to google market (play) on your computer and reinstall the google play app that way - if your tablet does over the air updates and installs.


----------



## monty1972 (Nov 23, 2012)

my google account from the pc wont see my arnova tablet,even if I login to the account on the tablet using the browser, only my mobile (galaxy ace) is found, it did before i fk'd this up some how!!!!!!


----------

